# POLL: What picture styles do you use?



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2014)

Even when shooting raw, the picstyle determines the preview result. Even if postprocessing from raw you have to set some camera calibration which includes camera emulation styles (at least with Adobe - though "Adobe Standard" is the default).
_
What picture style(s) do you use?_ Anyone out there actually using Landscape for landscape and Portrait for Portrait?

Fyi: You can download several custom styles from http://www.canon.co.jp/imaging/picturestyle/


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 11, 2014)

I went for the "select (nearly) all" option.
Even if I have them tweaked a little from the defaults - those that came with the camera. I also have a buckload of other Picture styles that I have tried from time to time.
For example here is Technicolor CineStyle -> http://www.technicolor.com/en/solutions-services/cinestyle
And here I found a zip with enough styles to last a while -> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1mCeS0x9_YGWfE2V_99e2uWuiYmQhJPOllF-ZI4kaoxhNsxyT9wgzd2cPsc4Q/edit?pli=1 (according to the file name it contains 154 styles)


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 11, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Even when shooting raw, the picstyle determines the preview result...



I never realised this. Do you know if this have an impact on the highlight warning and histogram? If so then I imagine one should use neutral to get the most accurate preview of exposure since the other styles presumably apply a tone curve which could alter the clipping.

I've always just left it in standard as I shoot RAW exclusively.


----------



## candc (Nov 11, 2014)

I use auto with +6 sharpening and +1 saturation. I like landscape but it can over do it sometimes and I forget to switch. Its not good for people shots


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Bryan Carnathan notes in his review/preview of the 7Dii that he shoots in Neutral for a purer histogram then will convert in post before undertaking the serious post processing. 

I personally use a custom setting as loaded by the head tech guy from Canon SA but I only use it as I was advised to. 

I need to deep dive to understand these things better.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 11, 2014)

I use neutral at all times. I am a post freak. I like retouching every single photo that I decide to keep.


----------



## meywd (Nov 11, 2014)

Besisika said:


> I use neutral at all times. I am a post freak. I like retouching every single photo that I decide to keep.



I didn't know that makes one a freak....


----------



## tgara (Nov 11, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Even when shooting raw, the picstyle determines the preview result...
> ...



Yes, the choice of Picture Style will have an impact on the histogram because it affects contrast, etc. If you are shooting RAW, the image you see on the LCD screen is actually a JPG with the picture style applied. In order to "see" the most accurate representation of the RAW image on the LCD screen, select Faithful or Neutral for your picture style.

Mine is a custom setting starting with Standard, then increasing sharpening to +6 and saturation to +1. This makes RAW files look really nice. Also, keep in mind, if you use DPP for processing, it's easy to change or remove Picture Styles with a click on both RAW and JPG images.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> I never realised this. Do you know if this have an impact on the highlight warning and histogram?



There even is a tweaked picstyle that gives you the max histogram range, though it looks a bit stange. I don't know its name since I use Magic Lantern's full raw histogram, but Dr. Neuro mentioned it.

Btw shooting in Adobe RGB (_IMGabcd.cr2) also widens the histogram range as it's always only based on the jpeg file.



candc said:


> I use auto with +6 sharpening and +1 saturation.



Personally, I don't like +sharpen that much as I feel it gives me a false sense of sharpness - you can post-process sharpen every image, but it's decisive what data it's based on.


----------



## AmselAdans (Nov 13, 2014)

I ever wondered: What information is encoded in Picture Styles?

- Sharpness setting
- Saturation setting
- Contrast setting
- Constrast curve
- Tone curve
Did I miss something?

In one review, Bryan Carnathan wrote that he prefers "Neutral" because it gives him a low-constrast histogram.
Does he want this, because this is a good start point for post processing?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

AmselAdans said:


> Does he want this, because this is a good start point for post processing?



I don't know why he uses neutral, but for me it indeed seems like a good postprocessing basis. Btw "faithful" looks very similar, but a bit warmer - but I don't use it as I don't quite understand what it does vs neutral (anyone?)

You need to do more work on these though, or you'll end up with a flat look many viewers might find too dull vs. the good ol' postcard style.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> AmselAdans said:
> 
> 
> > Does he want this, because this is a good start point for post processing?
> ...


Faithful is best suited for shooting under a colour temperature of 5200K.
Neutral is about the same, but (if I remember correctly) slightly less colour saturation.
Neither of them has any sharpening applied.


----------



## Harv (Nov 13, 2014)

Neutral, and as I shoot only RAW, I change it in post if needed.


----------



## Gosfraba (Nov 13, 2014)

I shoot mainly jpg.
Using a little tweaked standard setting:
+1 saturatoon.
-1 contrast.
4 sharpenning.

Alo off.


----------



## AmselAdans (Nov 13, 2014)

Another question just pops up in my mind:

Assume you shoot RAW+jpeg.
You use, let's say, Standard Picture style, but modify it in order to have a sharpness+6.
Does this change in sharpness only affect the JPEG?
When I open the RAW in ACR, and "Standard" Picture Style is chosen, where is the increased sharpness reflected? Is it omitted? Is it applied to the RAW? Does the additional sharpening vanish, when I change the picture style?


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

AmselAdans said:


> Another question just pops up in my mind:
> 
> Assume you shoot RAW+jpeg.
> You use, let's say, Standard Picture style, but modify it in order to have a sharpness+6.
> ...



I don't know what happens in ACR, but if you modify the PictureStyle, then all jpg's will reflect that change. That includes the different thumbnails embedded inside the RAW (those that you see for example on the back LCD and that's used to show the histograms).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

I leave my camera set to neutral, since I use RAW almost exclusively. Sometimes that results in a flatter jpeg than I'd like, I use jpeg so seldom.

Actually, I think lightroom ignores the setting when developing raw images, so maybe I should change it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actually, I think lightroom ignores the setting when developing raw images, so maybe I should change it.



Yes, LR ignores it - but you can select camera emulation profiles so that the start of your raw postprocessing looks like the in-camera preview. If you don't select anything, it selects the strangely yellow-ish "Adobe Standard".


----------



## Joe M (Nov 13, 2014)

I was always tempted to use Faithful but long ago decided upon Neutral. In camera I use Neutral with a little bit of sharpening just so if I need to chimp for focus, I can get an idea of it. In ACR, I default to Neutral and go from there. I rarely change it to any other setting but if I do it's usually Canon Standard.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think lightroom ignores the setting when developing raw images, so maybe I should change it.
> ...


 
Yes, I set it to import images as neutral with my own adjustments in addition. I don't like any of the presets.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

I always choose Neutral, because I always shoot RAW and want to control as much as I can.


----------



## willis (Nov 16, 2014)

I like to go with standard or monochrome and RAW all the way, haven't noticed that much difference in using other styles. Raw just gives so much flexibility at editing point so I think it ain't that big deal what style you are on. Correct me if i'm wrong with this ???
I just like to use RAW+monochrome combination to see if exposure is correct, fast and simple way and whats even better when importing to LR you get colors back to image ;D


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish it was a way to a apply the Color Checker profile in camera when shooting..


----------



## Berowne (Nov 16, 2014)

I select "Standard" and RAW-only. In LR I reset to "neutral" and often use a combination of two or three presets as basis for the development of the RAW. 

The camera-picture style does not affect the RAW-Data. It is only useful if you select RAW + JPEG. And it has an effect on the Preview in the camera. I like to see a fairly nice picture after shooting.  

Greetings Andy


----------



## pierlux (Nov 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I don't know why he uses neutral, but for me it indeed seems like a good postprocessing basis. Btw "faithful" looks very similar, but a bit warmer - but I don't use it as I don't quite understand what it does vs neutral (anyone?).



Chuck Wesfall explained the difference on a monthly column, "Tech Tips", he wrote for The Digital Journalist, which I loved to read. Too bad Canon pulled their sponsorship back in 2010 and, unfortunately, CW no longer wrote his tips on TDJ since then. It was a great resource and still is, just browse the archives and you'll see.

http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0910/tech-tips.html

There's also an old thread on POTN you may find useful:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=893089

Cheers!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2014)

pierlux said:


> just browse the archives and you'll see



Great link, thanks! And it seems I was lucky by pure chance, neutral really seem to be the smarter choice for me ... here's a quote if the article should go away:



> _Of the two Picture Style settings, "*Faithful*" attempts to reproduce colors as accurately as possible (similar to "*Relative Colorimetric*"), as long as the colors are within gamut and the white balance is properly set. "*Neutral*" attempts to produce a pleasing color balance (similar to "*Perceptual*"). As long as the colors being compared are within gamut, "Faithful" and "Neutral" will be almost identical, but you may see some differences between them in terms of out-of-gamut color reproduction. The reason that Canon's documentation references 5200K for Faithful is to provide a clear definition of the shooting conditions under which accurate color reproduction is calibrated._



The potn basically states that faithful is for this very exact color tempature in controlled lighting. Last not least, I never checked how different Canon's original styles and the ACR emulation is - one more reason to use "neutral" which doesn't seem to make too many assumptions on its own.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > just browse the archives and you'll see
> ...



Hmmm... You manage to get to that text (the .org one)? I only manage to get a 403 & a 500 error.  That daemon doesn't like me!


----------



## TeT (Nov 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Even when shooting raw, the picstyle determines the preview result. Even if postprocessing from raw you have to set some camera calibration which includes camera emulation styles (at least with Adobe - though "Adobe Standard" is the default).
> _
> What picture style(s) do you use?_ Anyone out there actually using Landscape for landscape and Portrait for Portrait?
> 
> Fyi: You can download several custom styles from http://www.canon.co.jp/imaging/picturestyle/



Not finding a way to download these for 6D

Maybe I got it....


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2014)

TeT said:


> Not finding a way to download these for 6D



As far as I remember, you have to transfer these with eos utility (attached via usb, or probably wifi might works as well with the 6d)



DominoDude said:


> Hmmm... You manage to get to that text (the .org one)? I only manage to get a 403 & a 500 error.  That daemon doesn't like me!



Works over here, do you live in China? I'm attaching a pdf of the web page...


----------



## TeT (Nov 16, 2014)

was downloading them that was throwing me...

would not let me downlaod pse file unless I chose my camera and 6D not an option, but got the pf2 files down 

will try to install after I finish a firmware update...


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Not finding a way to download these for 6D
> ...



谢谢! ("Xie xie!" - thanks in Mandarin Chinese) - nope, not in China, but Vielen Dank, that pdf worked like a charm.


----------



## TeT (Nov 16, 2014)

Updating my EOS utility, couldnt get it to respond to the camera...

oops... mandatory break to load "the 2nd dragon movie with that boy who rides dragons" on tablet for daughter...

back to it later I guess...


----------



## pierlux (Nov 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...



Probably you're using Firefox (it's my browser of choice, too). Try opening the link in a different browser.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 16, 2014)

pierlux said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...


Indeedy I am. It worked thanks to Marsu's PDF - and it saves me from firing up any other browser.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 16, 2014)

pierlux said:


> Probably you're using Firefox (it's my browser of choice, too). Try opening the link in a different browser.



I'm using firefox, too - but with tons of addons. Maybe this it's refcontrol which fakes the referer, making 3rd party websites think I came not from outside (like CR) but from their own site. It often allows me to grab pictures or visit deeper pages which would otherwise redirect to a "please don't link this" error page or the root page.


----------



## TeT (Nov 16, 2014)

Got it...

I hate browsers... In my eBay business at times I have to use chrome, Firefox or explorer due to different things not working to my preference with the eBay site...


----------



## pierlux (Nov 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...


Sorry for not remembering to indicate that the site does not work with Firefox, my fault. Since I use Internet Explorer by default for viewing digitaljournalist.org, as well as very few other sites which are not visualized properly in Firefox, I forgot to insert a warning in my post :-[.

And thanks to Marsu42 for his explanation! I always solve this kind of problem "the lazy way" by using a different browser, I should try to dig deeper into this kind of oddities instead.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 16, 2014)

100% RAW shooting. I like Neutral (for on site checks via camera screen) because *I * have to work for better/clearer/punchier colors ... waiting for the right light or modify the existing light with silk clothes, white paper etc. (The latter not for landscapes ...).

In movie mode it might be the best option to preserve editing latitude - with 600D there is no RAW mode for video AFAIK and I wouldn't like their larger size too.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Nov 16, 2014)

For stills I always shoot Raw.
For my video work I use neutral. After mixed result with flat picture profiles, I started using the neutral picture style to get a less colour saturated pictures and to tame the infamous Canon reds, which sometimes can give me skin tones, which I don't like.


----------



## Helios68 (Nov 16, 2014)

Raw only because it gives me more possibility


----------



## jannatul18 (Jan 27, 2015)

I always liked, liking and will like the standard form of photography whatever the scene is!


----------

